
What Really Happened to Michael Rockefeller - zoltz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/What-Really-Happened-to-Michael-Rockefeller-180949813/?all
======
curtis
If this article is even remotely correct, then we pretty much know _exactly_
what happened to Michael Rockefeller.

